# Wow! Nicely done!



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

I like the new forum layout! Classy.

EvanG


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

I also like the new format...


----------

